# Rice Seasoning



## cave76 (May 17, 2014)

I'm hooked on these by JFC. Although I love rice so much I can eat it with no salt, no butter, no soy----- these seasonings perk it up when I want to.

Amazon carries them and in more flavors than just these I think. Single jars are available too.

Amazon.com : Rice Seasoning Furikake 8 Variety Furikake Set : Mixed Spices And Seasonings : Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------

